Ask HN: How important is whiteboard collaboration in your work? - noahdesu
======
cimmanom
My team is more than half remote. We almost never plan software on whiteboards
because collaboration is tough. But we do use them a lot for logistics, which
tend to be dominated by the in-office folks.

~~~
noahdesu
Thanks. Our team is also remote, so we don't use whiteboards for
collaboration. It seems like, at least here in SF, every room in any company
that I go to has a whiteboard. One might then conclude they are indispensable,
but I would really like to figure out how to put a number on it.

